# Moderators to Moderate



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 8, 2014)

*There are all kinds of posts going on throughout the day on RIU and I can understand why things can get cluttered or threads not belonging in areas sitting there for the rest of time.

I think it would make the whole forum better by moving threads to where they belong.
*
For instance we have a Seed Bank review forums, seed forum, smoke report, grow journal, grow journal discussions.These 6 alone get so mixed up, I see journals in the seed forum and smoke reports in the grow journal section and discussions in the grow journals... 

I might not be a big member here yet but I do feel that these changes would create an atmosphere where less of the riff gets posted in the raff. It is hard to really look through things for information when you have strain reviews in the seed forum.

I love you guys, have a great day stay high!


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2014)

well we try , but we are indeed volunteers and we like to use the website without working at times as well.
We are a community, and yes we do our best to moderate but the community needs to help us.
if you notice something where it doesnt belong help us out , click report and we can help


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 8, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> *There are all kinds of posts going on throughout the day on RIU and I can understand why things can get cluttered or threads not belonging in areas sitting there for the rest of time.
> 
> I think it would make the whole forum better by moving threads to where they belong.
> *
> ...


are you a Girl?


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 8, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> are you a Girl?


What does my sex have to do with the community needing to help out dem moderators. If you wanna troll every topic that is your right to but it detracts from others enjoyment. Not mine per say but I know an older crowd with lots of wisdom that would take two looks at some of the shit you guys say and just never come back. Not everyone is adjusted to the days of trolls being out of the cave.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jun 8, 2014)

there will always be "trolls." it's best to just ignore certain folks/threads. i'll admit, i've been drawn in more than a couple times, lol. as for the mods, for the most part, they do a great job. but i believe that sometimes they go beyond moderating, and overdo what they are actually here to do, which is moderate. i don't like a mod coming in and closing/deleting, a thread, simply because they disagree/dislike, a subject. just like trolls will always be with us, there will always be mods that can't/don't, remain neutral, and fairly moderate, without letting their own feelings get in the way...


----------



## -Dodge- (Jun 8, 2014)

I enjoy this forum because of the more relaxed nature of it. I do notice threads posted in the wrong sections, but it doesn't seem to hinder my access to information and it is usually newer people that do that. Try doing a search if there is some specific info you are looking for. Also I don't see how your "older crowd" friends who apparently would not enjoy learning new things for some reason is at all relevant. Every site has it's trolls and I don't see many on this forum. Some people are very blunt with their opinions, but I would rather someone tell me straight up if they thought my ways of doing things were wrong instead of sugar coating things.
I am not opposed to your advice on making this forum more friendly to everyone, I am always open to try and improve things. I will do as Sunni suggested and report threads that are in the wrong section, and if we both do that along with some others hopefully your experience here will be improved. Also communicating what you feel will improve the site as you have done here, it will only help. Don't worry if anyone takes offense or makes a joke. We are all working towards the same goal: healthy, happy and huge plants!


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 9, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> What does my sex have to do with the community needing to help out dem moderators. If you wanna troll every topic that is your right to but it detracts from others enjoyment. Not mine per say but I know an older crowd with lots of wisdom that would take two looks at some of the shit you guys say and just never come back. Not everyone is adjusted to the days of trolls being out of the cave.


chicks are always trying to fix something

I don't troll the grow forums or journals, just the extraneous threads, toke and talk and politics, and by troll I mean making stupid jokes and posting dumb pictures. People do seem to like it as in the like button.

sorry if you don't like it, there is an ignore option if you do not enjoy a particular person


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

What about poster's whose sole purpose is to confuse and distort

I can name 3 that go to every BML lighting thread and spread lies. Seems like they are in another light companies hip pocket

Such offenses should be dealt with swiftly- a 10 day time out and for second offenses longer


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

Why cause you don't like their posts ?


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> Why cause you don't like their posts ?


When someone who does not own a product, or has no first or second hand experience with said product, but spends time making false claims with the intention of bashing it ,wherever it is discussed, there is an ulterior motive. 

That should not be tolerated


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> When someone who does not own a product, or has no first or second hand experience with said product, but spends time making false claims with the intention of bashing it ,wherever it is discussed, there is an ulterior motive.
> 
> That should not be tolerated


....ill will review it for you.i suggest you make use of your ignore button

either way none of that is rule breaking, so unless they have personally called you names i cannot delete it.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> ....ill will review it for you.i suggest you make use of your ignore button
> 
> either way none of that is rule breaking, so unless they have personally called you names i cannot delete it.


Why should I bother to try to enlighten when the unenlightened are allowed to spew disinfo?

If this in fact true- trolls can lie as long as they don't name call- then it's time for me to reevaluate doing any more threads on RIU


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Why should I bother to try to enlighten when the unenlightened are allowed to spew disinfo?
> 
> If this in fact true- trolls can lie as long as they don't name call- then it's time for me to reevaluate doing any more threads on RIU


i didnt make up the rules sorry man.


its technically a free forum they are indeed allowed to say if they likea product or not they are indeed allowed to post what they think is the right information, thats the point of a forum board in general.
Try not to take it personal that other people have different opinions than yours , lots of different people lots of different views.


Also define troll for me.
someone who writes a different opinion than yours while YOU deem is wrong, is not being a troll. 
Were so easily attached to that word. but its always used in the wrong way


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

so.

in this thread which was not created about you.
you gave an oponion on a light or whatever it is.
than someone comes in and says basically its no good i dont like. they are inefficient.

and YOU
call him a moron....

than he comes back with why he thinks its inefficient
and than you come back
and literally just argue and slander the dude.

Pet. youre the problem here. you attacked first.. because you simplly didnt like he doesnt like the lights...wow...

astounding
not saying they didnt either after though but still...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 9, 2014)

*Cant we all just get a Bong....*


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 9, 2014)

the site is good, it looks good

the Mods do a fine job separating the wheat from the chaff, a thankless job

if they removed people for being stupid or contrarian it would be very quiet in here (I would surely have been banned long ago)


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> so.
> 
> in this thread which was not created about you.
> you gave an oponion on a light or whatever it is.
> ...


You would have to back to the very beginning where these 3 buddies began their relentless attacks in the threads where people go to seek help choosing an led light

It's one thing to have an opinion based on knowledge, it's another to intentionally lie about a product to diminish the person who is using it

Def of moron :
*mo·ron*
[mawr-on, mohr-] Show IPA
noun
1.
Informal. * a person who is *notably stupid or *lacking in good judgment*: I wonder why they elected that narrow-minded moron to Congress.
2.
Psychology . (no longer in technical use; now considered offensive) *a person of borderline intelligence i*n a former and discarded classification of mental retardation,* having an intelligence quotient of 50 to 69. *

To knowingly lie about passive heat sink being a design flaw is *MORONIC! *There are several passively cooled led lights on the market*

Bricksquad *(RIU member) has 2 grows using a SPYDR, and I am now into 3rd week with no issues that would suggest this is a design flaw

At issue is their disdain that I could have the light 3 days and show with pictures that the buds had doubled in size. But the proof is there in color before and after. Even though I post weekly updates showing how well this lght performs they remain jackals on the attack in spite of how foolish it makes them
*
Jackal: *
dictionary.reference.com/browse/jackal - View by Ixquick Proxy - Highlight

any of several nocturnal *wild dogs *of the genus Canis, especially C. aureus, of Asia and Africa, *that scavenge or hunt in packs.*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 9, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> the site is good, it looks good
> 
> the Mods do a fine job separating the wheat from the chaff, a thankless job
> 
> if they removed people for being stupid or contrarian it would be very quiet in here (I would surely have been banned long ago)


A Very big, TY


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 9, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> A Very big, TY


no, thank you!


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunni, did you stop t think that by closing the BML thread the moronic jackals win?

The thread should stay open, but, their threads and all defending threads removed


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 9, 2014)

This went a whole different direction than I was thinking, but PetFlora is on the same train.

To spread lies and disinformation brings down the credibility of the whole site, yes it is free to join and yes it is free speach but maybe then what we need is a paid for area of the forum so that users who want REAL information and less bullshit. I would pay a yearly fee to know that I have a special place where one can really learn and explore new possibilities that work.

Also my main gripe wasn't the trolls it is the grow journals plastered in every section. I don't care what light you use or what seed you've chosen if it is a grow journal it should be in that section and then make a complimentary discussion thread so when someone looks at your journal they don't have to trodd through 300 pages of bullshit to find the diamond.

My sexuality has nothing to do with my views, I am not slandering or calling for expulsion. But maybe its just the way it is and this forum is made to be a hunt for the "diamond in the rough"


----------



## charface (Jun 9, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> What does my sex have to do with the community needing to help out dem moderators. If you wanna troll every topic that is your right to but it detracts from others enjoyment. Not mine per say but I know an older crowd with lots of wisdom that would take two looks at some of the shit you guys say and just never come back. Not everyone is adjusted to the days of trolls being out of the cave.


Good. Fuck those control freaks.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2014)

Idealists are behind many significant changes. 

we already pay monthly here... perhaps you haven't noticed the copious advertising spots that we are spoon fed. those ads are a bit excessive imo. between adding content and those damn ads, i believe the sites proceeds shld be divided amongst its 'well known' members. jk jk

let me know when it all gets fixed.


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 9, 2014)

You guys sure have it tough! What, with all these internet jackals and improper thread locations its a miracle you're still alive!





how is soft-skinned whiny brat not regularly included in the definition of troll





now THAT is trolling


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 9, 2014)

no longer in technical use; now considered offensive....If were getting Technical.
LOL,I'm pretty sure this is not tolerated here....


----------



## malicifice (Jun 9, 2014)

Im not following, this site is great. It is the views and opinions of everyone on here that makes it great. I don't give two poo's about grow journals because that is just one persons experience and what they did. I prefer to hear what 10 or 15 people did differently and form use that information. If I didnt want to hear all the different possibilities out there I would read a book that only say's "Do A then B then C". Just my opinion. If all the BS was cut out of here it would be a very boring place.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> This went a whole different direction than I was thinking, but PetFlora is on the same train.
> 
> To spread lies and disinformation brings down the credibility of the whole site, yes it is free to join and yes it is free speach but maybe then what we need is a paid for area of the forum so that users who want REAL information and less bullshit. I would pay a yearly fee to know that I have a special place where one can really learn and explore new possibilities that work.
> 
> ...


Oh dear goodness please,if you seen that thread, there were NO"LIES" there was a difference of opinion

Let me explain it again.

someone made a thread on lights.
Pet came in said his share on that they were good.
Someone else came in said i dont like theselights they are ineffectient.

So pet goes:
youre a moron.

than the person replies with i dontl ike the light they are blah blah blah because blah blah blah

to which pet responds, with name calling, than of course other people start name calling cause if he is calling them names why should they takei t so they start calling him names.

if someone dislikes a pair of lights and says why, without any harassment name calling or anything, than should be allowed too/ thats the entire point of a forum different opinions.
People need to stop being childish and realize not everyone is gunna like the same type of bread or jam and that doesnt mean that they have the right to go calling them names for it..

As for your paid sub we tried that did work, trolls will pay for it, im sure UB would be the first person TO pay for it. ultimately we want our website free, and currently as far as i know we dont have plans for a sub area, however it may come or may not.

if you see a grow journal in another section please feel free to hit report and we will move it again we do our best to move them.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 9, 2014)

Good Job Guys!


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunni, I don't understand why you struggle with the facts.

I actually have am using SPYDR 600. The moronic jackals do not.

For them to comment on the lights abilities is pure conjecture, and evidence of their ignorance

That I would call them morons makes perfect sense


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 9, 2014)

Agree to disagree....Maybe.


----------



## -Dodge- (Jun 9, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> You would have to back to the very beginning where these 3 buddies began their relentless attacks in the threads where people go to seek help choosing an led light
> 
> It's one thing to have an opinion based on knowledge, it's another to intentionally lie about a product to diminish the person who is using it
> 
> ...


The issue here is that you have no proof of their ulterior motives. You need some hard proof that they work for the company or something, and unless they straight up admit it, it is impossible to prove.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 9, 2014)

First world problems.


----------

